

2008 in Hindsight (from UK indie-dev Introversion) - ido
http://forums.introversion.co.uk/introversion/viewtopic.php?t=2012

======
nihilocrat
_During our launch party dinner and celebrations that evening, what was truly
amazing about this counter was how little it was actually going up. I’m not
kidding when I say that we actually checked the connections and the software
several times to make sure it was actually working, only to find out it was.
Even then that very night we knew it was bad, that our whole future was in
doubt._

I've had something like this happen to me before. The managers were convinced
there must be something wrong with the statistics and reporting code, which I
wrote, but I kept checking and nothing seemed wrong. We knew numbers would be
down, but not as down as they were.

It's interesting to be on the front lines when you know things are about to
get really bad.

------
EvilTrout
This is a fantastically candid article. I truly appreciated hearing about the
horror stories of having too many products on the go and none that could
sustain the business.

